# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Advanced mass building program advice!!!

## J_SHOCK89

Hey guys I am on offensive lineman going into a division 1 program in the fall looking to gain alot of power, size, and mass. If anyone out their has any good routines that they know of please let me know. Keep in mind I am a football player not a body builder, still need to be athletic. I am currently 6'4 280 not sloppy and already very strong and consider my self an advanced lifter so only advanced programs is what I am interested in thanks guys ciao.

----------


## NVR2BIG1

only lift 3x/wk, keep ur cardio at 3x/wk on days you dont lift, keep weights under 1 hr. Eat insane amounts of food, when cardio suffers eat less, if it does not then keep eating.

----------


## J_SHOCK89

Thanks for the advice but that didn't really answer my question do you have any routine's that you could write out for me if you have the time and lifting 3 times a week is not suffecient enough for me and my cardio is on point and amazing , and i try to cram 8 to 10 k of calories down my throat a day only 2000 of those being carbs. A program where I lift 5 to 6 days of the week would be nice I have to be in the gym lifting every day i dunno its just the way I am lol.

----------


## NVR2BIG1

Are you looking for the best answer or the answer you want to hear? This is for football performance right? Your saying you want muscle size but also saying you need to be in the gym almost everyday. Well, the way to size is squats, deadlifts, bench, heavy rows, etc. If your doing those type of lifts balls out heavy what is more important for growing, rest and recovery or more lifting?

----------


## NVR2BIG1

This would be a good program for what you want, you wont be in the gym everyday but for football you'll perform better than someone who is killing themselves each day doing curls or some shit


day 1- 3 sets of 5 on bench press
3 sets of 5 on incline

3 sets of straight bar curls
3 sets alternate dumbbell curls

day 2- 30 min of wind sprints

day 3- deadlifts, 4 sets of 5
lateral pulldowns- 3 sets of 8-12

T bar rows- 3 sets of 8-12


day 4- 30 min windsprints

day 5- delts/triceps 

3-4 sets military press
2-3 sets side lateral raises
2-3 sets front raises
2-3 sets reverse pec deck machine (for rear delts)

3 sets close grip bench press(2 sets 8-10, 1 set max effort for 5-8 reps)
3 sets tricep pressdown
2 sets one arm dumbbell extensions


day 6- running bleachers or stairs outside for 1 hr.

day 7- legs, 5 sets of 5 on squats, 3 sets leg extensions, 4 sets lying leg curls

Day 8- OFF

Day 9- start over with day 1

----------


## J_SHOCK89

I did not mean to offend you but thanks alot that definetly helps I totally agree with your point you brought up that rest is key but I am not going to lie I also use aas currently I am not but I will be again in march. When using aas should I not be in lifting every day plus running every day or can I just stick with the same routine here that you gave to me.

----------


## NVR2BIG1

When using AAS its even more important to rest!! If you were to follow the above routine, while using a good cycle, you would not just grow, you would SMASH your gains from the week before, every week!! I know, it doesn't look like much, its so simple how could it work right? Trust me bro, try it and get huge. You'll be the guy crushing people on the field

----------


## J_SHOCK89

It does seem really simple but yeah thanks alot im going to start this tomorrow actually and im going to add you as a friend incase I have ne more questions you have been one of the most inciteful persons I have came across on here thanks again ciao!

----------


## polly56

I'm kinda in the same boat as you bro, looking at playing some university ball next year heres a pretty solid article i came across the other day http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/schultz74.htm

I also have a program from Joe Defranco that i'll pm you if u want to see it.

----------


## jjfman

Yoo polly I'm a rugby player currently trying to out on some good size while remaining athletic and powerful, would highly appreciate it if you could send me that routine thanks alot man

----------


## Machdiesel

Here is your best option. It also incorporates speed/agility workouts so it has everything laid out for you. Good luck

http://www.defrancostraining.com/art...rds-part3.html

----------


## goodlifting

olympic style weightlifting.

----------

